# Looking for someone to look after a reef tank



## aerialmaneuversstu (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi, I got a 75 gallon reef tank. I am looking for someone to look after a reef tank for a month. Look forward for creative resumes. Email me your info and your number. Let have a chat. Thank for looking.

Hans


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Are you doing some traveling? Are you looking for someone to pop by and test/feed? Or take the tank and system to there house for a month?


----------



## aerialmaneuversstu (Jun 22, 2013)

I am taking a vacation next month. Email me your info and let talk.


----------

